# Transfer Contacts...



## NorPlan1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Had a couple iPhones handed down through the Family .. The Task is to Transfer Contacts from an iPhone 8 to an iPhone 6.. Is there an easy way or will it have to be done the long way manually for each contact ?? Thoughts & Ideas Appreciated, Cheers Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Check it out How to Transfer Contacts from iPhone to iPhone


----------

